# thinking of buying into dri



## jbug423 (Jan 7, 2014)

A friend of my uncle  wants to get rid of his dri timeshare due to health reasons. I don't have any details yet to what he has. would this be a good deal to have, he lives on the west coast and I am on the east. I am not familiar with this resort and not sure what to look for. Does this system offer individual nights or is in only weeks. Are all the resorts available to me or just select ones. How is exchanging into II and do they offer nights or only weeks. Also, what is a club member and am I eligible for this and what are the fees. Sorry to ask so many questions but wondering if I should go for this or let it pass, any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 8, 2014)

jbug423 said:


> A friend of my uncle  wants to get rid of his dri timeshare due to health reasons. I don't have any details yet to what he has. would this be a good deal to have, he lives on the west coast and I am on the east. I am not familiar with this resort and not sure what to look for. Does this system offer individual nights or is in only weeks. Are all the resorts available to me or just select ones. How is exchanging into II and do they offer nights or only weeks. Also, what is a club member and am I eligible for this and what are the fees. Sorry to ask so many questions but wondering if I should go for this or let it pass, any help would be very appreciated.



Hello, 

Not knowing exactly what you are trying to takeover makes providing some information very difficult. However, I can provide some insights.  First, being on the east coast you will not be as close to many of the DRI properties as there are few DRI owned properties on the east coast. There is a property in Williamsburg, VA, but the rest of the east coast properties are affiliates and the availability for those properties is difficult.  

You must first find out if your uncle's friend owns a deeded week or points in the Club. A deeded week means that you will have a week to use in a specific season. It may be a one bedroom or larger or it may be a studio like a regular hotel. You would be able to trade/exchange that week for another week in a different location through an exchange company. Some DRI properties let you exchange with RCI and Interval International. Other DRI properties may only allow you to use Interval International. 

The other timeshare option with DRI is the points system. In this system, you will receive a specific number of points each year and use the for the size unit and season you desire. So if you choose a 2 bedroom during summer peak season it require more points than a 1 bedroom off peak season in the same resort. 

Maintenance fees for the deeded week are less expensive than the points system. However, both increase every year and this should be taken into consideration before deciding to buy a timeshare. They increase every year. 

My suggestion before you take the burden on of owning a timeshare, you should do your due diligence to learn as much as possible about them. They are nice and sometimes even luxurious, but they are your responsibility. Do you want a lifetime commitment? 

DRI has a very flexible system, their fees are a little higher than most of the others in the timeshare industry. I have owned with DRI since 2004. I enjoy vacationing at the DRI properties because the are commodious. If you are getting the timeshare free make sure you are comfortable buying it.  There are many giving up their resorts for free.  You will save money. I would not rush into buying anything. Take you time and in this case hesitate to buy so that you will be a more knowledgeable owner. Feel free to come back here for more information. I will say this as a gold member, "I own 30,000 points and am very, very happy with my DRI timeshare owner."  I have traveled a lot of places for a lot cheaper with my DRI points.


----------



## kalima (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad to see you are happy with DRI CSalter ...as you may remember we have only just purchased ours and still learning lots!...one thing that I have picked up from reading previous posts is that when you buy a re-sale you only can use in the home collection of resorts...some people have been able to bring there re-sale points into the Club but only if they purchase a few points directly from DRI...correct me if I am wrong


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Lots of Limitations*



kalima said:


> Glad to see you are happy with DRI CSalter ...as you may remember we have only just purchased ours and still learning lots!...one thing that I have picked up from reading previous posts is that when you buy a re-sale you only can use in the home collection of resorts...some people have been able to bring there re-sale points into the Club but only if they purchase a few points directly from DRI...correct me if I am wrong



Kalima, it's good to see you are reading both on this site and the Facebook site. 

This is correct, but they should negotiate that deal in writing prior to buying the resale points. 

Resale points are very limited in their use with DRI.  As you stated, they can only be used within the home collection of resorts.  They cannot be used for Interval International and no Club benefits can be used with those resale points.


----------



## kalima (Jan 8, 2014)

yep!! I am trying to gain as much knowledge as possible to use this the best way possible It is SO NICE to be able to talk to real people rather than biased sales people


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Often have limited knowledge*



kalima said:


> yep!! I am trying to gain as much knowledge as possible to use this the best way possible It is SO NICE to be able to talk to real people rather than biased sales people



Sometimes it not because they are biased, but because they just don't know. Many salesman have not actually worked or used the system and thus speak with very limited knowledge. Those of us who actually use the timeshare systems learn the nuances of the Club.


----------



## jbug423 (Jan 8, 2014)

thank you for the reply, my main reason for this resort is to use resorts close to me in the north east or for exchanging. You mentioned the resales are not able to utilize this which limits my choices. We also own Disney so this is not our only source for vacations. If they have club points will it be transferred to me or do I have to purchase additional points and join. How much is it for the club, is it a one time fee or is it yearly. Based on how I want to use it does it make sence for me to acquire even if it is for free.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 8, 2014)

jbug423 said:


> thank you for the reply, my main reason for this resort is to use resorts close to me in the north east or for exchanging. You mentioned the resales are not able to utilize this which limits my choices. We also own Disney so this is not our only source for vacations. If they have club points will it be transferred to me or do I have to purchase additional points and join. How much is it for the club, is it a one time fee or is it yearly. Based on how I want to use it does it make sence for me to acquire even if it is for free.



It is difficult for me to assess the worthiness of your possible purchase without knowing exactly what it is you have.  If you get a resort you will be able to use it and exchange it through Interval International or rent it, because you will own it. You would be able to access the east coast through Interval International.

 If you have points, you will only have access to the collection to which those points belong.  The collections vary in size. The US Collection has 35 resorts from which to select.The Hawaiian Collection has about 10 ten resorts and they are not all in Hawaii. If your friend's uncle transfers the points to you, you don't have to buy additional points.  However, if you want to take away those limitations on those points, DRI will want you to buy some points from them. They usually want you to buy at least half of the points you want to bring into the Club. They would then take off the limitations of the resale points and you would have access to all the club benefits, all of DRI's resorts, and use of Interval International. 

As for maintenance fees for the Club are not cheap to many. This year we were charged 14.1 cents per point, a collection fee of $215 and $204 for Club dues. 

I would recommend you come back here so we could better assess the situation with the pertinent information. However, my gut is telling me right now that if it's points you should not do it.


----------



## momeason (Jan 9, 2014)

jbug423 said:


> thank you for the reply, my main reason for this resort is to use resorts close to me in the north east or for exchanging. You mentioned the resales are not able to utilize this which limits my choices. We also own Disney so this is not our only source for vacations. If they have club points will it be transferred to me or do I have to purchase additional points and join. How much is it for the club, is it a one time fee or is it yearly. Based on how I want to use it does it make sence for me to acquire even if it is for free.


I would not want it as a resale.We have stayed a several Diamond Resorts but have had no trouble exchanging in. The rules strongly discourage resales and devalue a membership that was not purchased directly from Diamond. This makes them difficult to get rid of and the fees are higher than other systems.
Getting a "free" timeshare is often not your best option. you will be stuck with high fees for a lifetime or until you can dump it. Diamond makes it difficult to dump their points. Not a good plan for you, IMHO


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 9, 2014)

*resale utility*

DRI resale without club makes perfect sense if you want to use one or two resorts as a second home.  For example, we spend a couple weeks a year in Williamsburg.  I love the short getaways.  I do not need to be club to do this.  I just need points in the U.S. collection.  DRI makes short stays possible whereas Wyndham makes them very expensive with all of their fees.

Stephen


----------



## jbug423 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just found out that it is points and with the club hone resort in palm springs. If I transfer it to me I will only be able to use the us resorts and no exchanging? If I want to exchange I need to buy more points fron dri. Can i join the club at a latter date even if it is in the club now? Does dri and II offer nightly stays or is it a week only.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 9, 2014)

*You Can join later*



jbug423 said:


> Just found out that it is points and with the club hone resort in palm springs. If I transfer it to me I will only be able to use the us resorts and no exchanging? If I want to exchange I need to buy more points fron dri. Can i join the club at a latter date even if it is in the club now? Does dri and II offer nightly stays or is it a week only.



Yes, you can join the club later. No, you will need to do weekly stays with Interval International. However, you can do a minimum of 2 night stays in the US resorts in the US Collection of the Club.  So yes, in the US resorts of the club you can do nightly stays. 

I am not sure how many points you are getting, but understand there are members who are giving away their points for free to get up from under the maintenance fees. Remember, once ownership is transferred to you, the points are no longer in the Club. Club ownership is not transferrable.  in My suggestion to you is to review the resorts in the collection and see if their location is good for you.  If you are fine with the resorts' locations and look for reviews of them and they're satisfactory to you, then you could consider it.  Personally, I would strike a deal with DRI first to have them bring the resale points into the Club before I take them from someone in case DRI does not want to take them into the Club. That's why I suggest you make that deal first and get it in writing. 

DRI will charge a transfer fee of about $250 for the transfer or ownership. Make sure there is no loan on the points and get all documents prior to agreeing to buy.  Feel free to ask more questions of us here and remember the maintenance fees that I provided in an earlier post and they only go up every year.


----------



## jbug423 (Jan 11, 2014)

Will DRI allow my uncles friend to put me on the account as a co owner, will that give me the same privilege that he gets as a original owner? Will there be any fees associated with this. This way I can use all resorts and exchange as well without purching extra points.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Maybe or Maybe Not*



jbug423 said:


> Will DRI allow my uncles friend to put me on the account as a co owner, will that give me the same privilege that he gets as a original owner? Will there be any fees associated with this. This way I can use all resorts and exchange as well without purching extra points.



I don't know for sure about this but there will certainly be a charge. I know that transferring ownership costs money. I am not sure about making a co owner. If they property is paid in full, it may be difficult to do this if you are not family. Co Ownership will also require his signature if you ever want to sell the points yourself at some point. Do you know how many points he has? Depending on the amount, it may not be worth all of this fuss.


----------



## Xan (Jan 20, 2014)

jbug423 said:


> Just found out that it is points and with the club hone resort in palm springs. If I transfer it to me I will only be able to use the us resorts and no exchanging? If I want to exchange I need to buy more points fron dri. Can i join the club at a latter date even if it is in the club now? Does dri and II offer nightly stays or is it a week only.


Look into the possibility of having the "seller" passing his whole package w/club, etc.. As if you are an actual family member as opposed to being just a friend, (To DRI, that would be the average "resale buyer" acquiring "dirty points")!!

Check it out if he can pretend you are an actual family member! I think that is the only way around "dirty points", and having to purchase more from the resort at retail, and paying extra for the Club!

Let us know how things turn out, please!


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Pretty Dishonest with potential problems.*



Xan said:


> Look into the possibility of having the "seller" passing his whole package w/club, etc.. As if you are an actual family member as opposed to being just a friend, (To DRI, that would be the average "resale buyer" acquiring "dirty points")!!
> 
> Check it out if he can pretend you are an actual family member! I think that is the only way around "dirty points", and having to purchase more from the resort at retail, and paying extra for the Club!
> 
> Let us know how things turn out, please!



First, why would you suggest a dishonest move such as this. Secondly, it's fraud and could have serious repercussions. 

Your suggestion could have him getting back to us from his prison cell.


----------



## jbug423 (Jan 30, 2014)

it needs to be an immediate family member so it would be very had to prove that he would be my father or brother. Also found out that he has about 5500 points. My uncle talked to DRI which he has a membership in also that it will get me the us collection and I am able to trade into II. I will need to purchase my own II membership to exchange. I am trying to get info about joining the club and what are the cost and what additional points I need to purchase. Still on the fence as to weather this will be an option for us.


----------



## momeason (Jan 30, 2014)

I would run from any deal that had me buying points from a developer.
Why not just buy another timeshare at lower cost? DRI would never be my first choice. I have a sister in law that owns DRI. I am somewhat familiar with it. It is not consumer friendly IMO


----------



## Zephyr88 (Jan 30, 2014)

I inherited deeded weeks at two different DRI controlled resorts.  I have chosen not to convert my weeks to points or join “THE Club”… I exchange through Interval International.

Here is an excerpt from the DRI Third Quarter 2013 Financial Report:

•   Hospitality and Management Services revenue grew by $4.8 million, or 12.1%, for the three months ended September 30, 2013. *This growth was driven mainly by increased management fees and increased club revenues. *​
If you do some research, I think you’ll find that DRI has a reputation for high maintenance fees (and Club fees) that are increased nearly every year.

There are lots of timeshares available for free in the “Bargain Deals” section of TUGs.  Take your time and see if you can find something you are fully satisfied with owning for a long time…


----------



## jbug423 (Jan 31, 2014)

although I would be receiving this for free just paying the transfer fee, I am going to pass on this offer, I want to thank everyone for all their input it was very informative and greatly appreciated.


----------



## judygo (Feb 10, 2014)

We bought the Diamond sampler package $2395. It was 15K points and got us Sedona Summit, Maui- Kaanapali Beasc Resort, Palm Springs (going mid Feb, and Tahoe in Oct.
So far I'm not impressed. We have stayed at Greensprings Resort in Williamsburg. It was OK... not posh. Myself, I wouldn't buy Diamond. We were enticed with the club select properties on their site, but their inventory is very small.


----------

